# Is it safe to give bank account number ?



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay i hv my cousin in South Africa and he wish to transfer some money from his bank account to my bank account. He said he would need my bank account nr. so what i wanna know is how safe is it to tell him my account number ? And what else he needs 2 know to transfer the money ?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

dude for online transcations bank account number is mandatory,also i think you are giving him number by phone isn't it, or you are filling any details of any form sent to you by mail from him ?


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

No i would tell him account number by phone or by a mail. Im just a bit worried about security n privacy of my bank account.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

maximum try through phone only, mail will not costs you anything but i donno which type of user you are, a frequent browser of mails or not


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well we mostly communicate through emails so i thought it wasnt a bad idea to send him a mail.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

dude u can send him ur account no tru the email n then latter u can tel him to delete that mail!! 

or r u not r not havin faith o ur cousine??

just givinin the account no wont do any harm.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

I trust him very much, lol thats not an issue. What i wanna know is if my account number can be misused by any1 ?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

do onething just type account number only as msg, else dont type any text with your account number and any thing in subject box also, also don't send in chat also if you are worried most,
finally you delete that msg in your sent mails, and also ask him to delete him at his inbox,
but i always prefer phone


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

*South Africa* then *Online Transfer* man, I smell good old net scam 

anyway if he really is ur cousine then no harm in giving the bank account Number with the Bank global code which will be require to transfer money from one account to another 

this 2 can be made public but beware make sure he really is ur cousin  as if u got an email which say a lot of money is waiting for u, then sorry sir, there are lot of problems are waiting for u


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *South Africa* then *Online Transfer* man, I smell good old net scam
> 
> anyway if he really is ur cousine then no harm in giving the bank account Number with the Bank global code which will be require to transfer money from one account to another
> 
> this 2 can be made public but beware make sure he really is ur cousin  as if u got an email which say a lot of money is waiting for u, then sorry sir, there are lot of problems are waiting for u


lololz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

yeah choto bhai is right... better dont try to get in such net scams


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

lol yeah hez my cousin since last 20 yrs  

From where do i get this Bank global code ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

Dhruv11 said:
			
		

> lol yeah hez my cousin since last 20 yrs
> 
> From where do i get this Bank global code ?



u need to contact your Bank...  ask them that a money transfer is in need for you... tell them the location and request them your account number under internation format which should be a 14+ digit  and National Bank Code with Swift Code or BIC code (9 or 11 digit code)...


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool thnx !


----------

